# Guess the wood and win a free Howler !!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a new style Howler I now make. Guess the wood type and it is your free. I will close the contest next Sunday, March 29, 2015 at 6 pm Arizona time. I will allow one guess per day for each member that participates. After a few days I will give a few hints if no one guesses correct. Double click on pics for a closer look.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

black walnut.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not Black Walnut, sorry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Black palm burl


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the contest PW.
Ill try cocobolo.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No correct guesses yet, lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Persimmon.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

beautiful call Ed,as always

im gonna guess box elder


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks good ED How about Mountain Mahogany knot wood


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No winner yet, here are a couple of pics of this wood used as flooring, and remember guys you can guess again tomorrow and every day after. Just one guess per day though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow Ed that some beautiful flooring.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Another great looking call. Sure wish the floors in my house looked that great. Looks like some kind of cherry.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Almost looks like some sort of bamboo.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not my floors, got the pics off the internet. Still no winners.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Mesquite


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Cypress


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2010)

Maple


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

JT took my guess. Give it BACK!

Second pick is..... Cork?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

My guess is Teak.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Acacia


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

How about---------------------------- Rosebud wood.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ipe, Brazilian Walnut, Lapacho (all names for the same wood)


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

white walnut


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hickory


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a winner !!!!!! Don (youngdon) you are right it is Acacia. Congrats Don, I really thought this would take longer. Did or do you have them in your yard ?

Here is a pic of an Acacia tree, there are many varieties.

Don, I dont think I wrote down your Vegas address, can you PM me


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. YD, aren't you glad now that I gave you that hint.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Fun contest, Ed. Thank you for the opportunity. Congrats Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kudos guys. There are a few acacias here in Vegas Ed but not as many as Phoenix. Thank you for another fun contest Ed. I'll pm you the Vegas address as I am stuck here for a bit.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go Don!!!! Thanks for the contest Ed!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the contest Ed

congrats Don

even though you did steal what as going to be my second guess

oh well,should have used it for my first guess, like they say hind sight is always 20/20


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats Don!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats , don! ed. you da man,thanks for the contest


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Ed for the excitement, was lots of fun.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys, I am glad to do contests and give calls away. I have sold a lot of calls on here and think its only fair to the owners and the members. Stay tuned, if I quit missing. I will have another guess the weight contest, lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the contest and congrats to Don for the correct guess. (I have never seen an Acacia tree, much less the wood from one)

Hope you hit one soon for the guess the weight contest.


----------

